# RONDA, España



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Great photos of a lovely town, I was there about 5 years ago for a couple of days, we got soaked as it rained constantly for 2 days but never mind, lol.
> 
> If you want to get to Ronda, we arrived by train from Algeciras then left by bus going to Malaga. I think there are regular bus services from other coastal towns too.


Thanks. Blimey, I can't imagine that after being there on the day I was lol. What time of year did you go? Thanks for the extra info, I forgot about the trains - of course the railtrack is set down a bit into the ground compared to the rest of the city so one doesn't see it as easily when not at the train station itself. 



MieZ said:


> Thank you for your information. The second photo array is also very beautiful and the most famous side of Ronda, as published in travelguides, especially the bridge. So if I have a good impression, both sides are worth a visit and can be explored in one day.


No problem. Yes, the most famous side is what is referred to as 'The City' itself but I actually found the areas on the not-so-famous side of the bridge more interesting. Only my opinion though. Enjoy Ronda when you visit. 



the man from k-town said:


> very nice landscape!


Thanks mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART III 
Calle Escolleras to Estación de Autobuses *









Calle Escolleras









Calle Villanueva









Calle Villanueva









Calle de Remedios









Calle Nueva









Calle Virgen de la Paz









Calle Virgen de la Paz, 









Calle Virgen de la Paz, Sheltered Sidestreet









Calle Virgen de la Paz









Calle Virgen de la Paz









Calle de Pedro Romero









Calle de Pedro Romero









Plaza de Socorro









Plaza de Socorro









Plaza de Socorro









Carrera de Espinel









Carrera de Espinel, Calle Sevilla









Calle Sevilla









Calle Sevilla, Tower of Iglesia de los Descalzos









Plaza de los Descalzos, Iglesia de los Descalzos









Plaza de los Descalzos, Iglesia de los Descalzos









Plaza de los Descalzos, Iglesia de los Descalzos









Calle Monterejas









Calle Monterejas









Calle de la Almendra









Plaza de las Tiendas









Calle Rios Rosas









Plaza de Socorro









Plaza de Socorro









Plaza de Socorro, El Fuente









Plaza de Socorro, El Fuente









Plaza de Socorro









Plaza de Socorro









Plaza de Socorro, Pasaje Marina









Plaza de Socorro









Calle Lauria









Calle Monterejas









Calle Monterejas









Plaza de Socorro​
Thank you for watching .


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks. Blimey, I can't imagine that after being there on the day I was lol. What time of year did you go? Thanks for the extra info, I forgot about the trains - of course the railtrack is set down a bit into the ground compared to the rest of the city so one doesn't see it as easily when not at the train station itself.


We went in late September, the lady who ran the pension we stayed at said that Ronda had a strange microclimate which meant it got much more rain than other parts of the region. :dunno:


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Ribarca said:


> True, but people mention the Siesta but forget to mention that in many places the stores are open until 9 in the evening in Spain!


In Fuengirola, where I live, clothes shops close at 22h, and supermarkets at 21.30 - 22h.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

very beautiful, it exudes spains colonial architecture in the Americas


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

oduguy1999 said:


> very beautiful, it exudes spains colonial architecture in the Americas


True, a lot of Architecture in the Americas resembles Andalusian architecture the most.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> We went in late September, the lady who ran the pension we stayed at said that Ronda had a strange microclimate which meant it got much more rain than other parts of the region. :dunno:


Ye that is possible. If you get wind from the right direction there, being on the edge of a plateau where mountains rise on one side, it probably gets affected a lot by orographic rainfall. That's my guess anyway. :lol:



Victhor said:


> In Fuengirola, where I live, clothes shops close at 22h, and supermarkets at 21.30 - 22h.


But of course supermarkets remain open all day in Spain do they not? So it makes sense for them to close earlier than other shops that do have breaks for siesta.



oduguy1999 said:


> very beautiful, it exudes spains colonial architecture in the Americas





Ribarca said:


> True, a lot of Architecture in the Americas resembles Andalusian architecture the most.


Indeed. A lot of the similarities can be seen especially in the churches with the typical white-washed faces and contrasting colours and roof tiles.


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

Great memories of Ronda. but you forgot the best part...The Plaza de Toros


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful pictures, Mike, ANdalucia is so nice. Thanks again.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PsychoBabble said:


> Great memories of Ronda. but you forgot the best part...The Plaza de Toros


No I didn't forget it - we purposefully didn't go in. One, we didn't have enough time and two, it cost and arm and a leg to get in let alone have a guided tour. The outside of the building wasn't anything special either with no distinct entrance - just a big white-walled circle. I have seen nicer bullrings though nothing has topped the one I saw at Plaza de Ventas in Madrid. 



madridhere said:


> Wonderful pictures, Mike, ANdalucia is so nice. Thanks again.


Thanks mate, glad you liked the tour. :cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn't go into the bullring either, but I did eat Rabo de toro at one of the town restaurants, the menu said that it was from a bull killed in the bullring but I don't believe it, there can't be enough bulls killed there to supply all of the local restaurants. 

I also remember a very nice tapas bar run by a couple of British women, can't remember the name though.


----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

I love the photos! They were fantastic.


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Beautiful! I really do think that Ronda belongs in the World Heritage list.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful city, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

ashton said:


> I love the photos! They were fantastic.


Thanks very much, glad you enjoyed them. 



claroscuro said:


> Beautiful! I really do think that Ronda belongs in the World Heritage list.


I would agree with you there, for such a minor marking on the map, it holds a lot of interest and history, especially with the viaduct connecting the two sides of the city. 



frozen said:


> Beautiful city, thanks for sharing the pics


Thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks like a vibrant town with some high quality architecture!

@Victhor: Nice banner!


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm very lucky to live in England where I can just get to Spain in no time.

Spain is a life-saver for us in England lol.. Its beauty allows us to escape some of the dullness of our own country.


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Limpiar por favor, gracias.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful pics kay:!

As for bullfighting, it's really a wrecked discussion that has centuries going on and off... So i'm not sure if this thread is the best place to discuss it.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Beautiful pics kay:!
> 
> As for bullfighting, it's really a wrecked discussion that has centuries going on and off... So i'm not sure if this thread is the best place to discuss it.


Thank you for stepping in also, I also agree with the latter.


----------

